# San Diego Considers New Safe Storage Policy



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/07/15/san-diego-considers-new-safe-storage-policy/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Safe Storage"?
Safe for whom?

The Best Response:
If you can prove to me that criminals obey this safe-storage law, then I will obey it too. But if criminals do not obey this law, than it puts me at a terrible disadvantage.
Are you council members really sure that you want to so seriously disadvantage your constituents?
.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Idiots. Locking up guns is an excuse for not educating children and others about having the proper use and respect for them.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

It's COMMIEfornia after all!! Would we really expect any different from them!!!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh, I forgot.....they abandoned the concept of “Personal Responsibility” decades ago...my bad...


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

RK3369 said:


> Idiots. Locking up guns is an excuse for not educating children and others about having the proper use and respect for them.


Just wondering. At what age should a child be educated enough to have safe access to loaded guns? 10 yrs old? 5 years old? 4 years old? Younger?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

win231 said:


> Just wondering. At what age should a child be educated enough to have safe access to loaded guns? 10 yrs old? 5 years old? 4 years old? Younger?


I don't normally reply to you, but in this case I have specific experience with your question.

I helped raise a daughter, and, from the time that she was capable of reasoning and comprehension, starting perhaps at about four years old, we worked at making her "gun-safe."

Guns were openly displayed (in a locked, glass-front cabinet), and she was made to understand that she could have access to them at just about any time the whim hit her, on demand, but only under the direct supervision of one of us.
There was also a loaded, accessible pistol tucked into the nightstand on my side of the bed. We considered this safe because, whenever she was at home, she was under direct, attentive parental supervision.
We made absolutely certain that she was never alone in the presence of any gun, whether it was loaded or not.

Further, she was taught that "we don't play with guns, and we don't 'play guns,' because guns are not toys. Rather they are dangerous adult tools, just like daddy's drill press.
She was also taught that, if one of her friends wanted to "play guns," she was to leave and come home, or call us to come and get her. She was not allowed to point her finger and say, "Bang, bang, you're dead." All shooting was serious business.

Meanwhile, she and I spent father-daughter "quality time" in my workshop, reloading .45 cartridges together. She enjoyed working at "grownup" things like this with me.
She also was a big help with my daily dry-fire practice: She was my timer, saying "Go!" and "Stop!" and, a little later, also reading the seconds off of the stopwatch

When she was about seven, because she had proven her relative maturity in the matter, I presented her with her very own single-shot .22 rifle, which I had cut down (with permission) from her mother's old Winchester "learner's rifle."
I gussied it up with a colorful, padded-fabric case and matching sling that I made for her. Then I taught her how to use it.
She enjoyed plinking, destroying clay pigeons, as kids will. Soon, she was quite good at it, all the way out to 50 yards.
Trouble was, the drive out to the club to which I belonged was too long and boring for her, so, all too soon, she decided that she didn't want to continue shooting.

But by that time she was reliably gun-safe. Now, at 42, she is still gun-safe, she is unafraid of guns, and now she wants me to teach her own daughter...with mommy's gun, of course.
.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

_"I don't normally reply to you."_

If you only knew how honored that makes me feel.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Believe that is a case by case decision. One of my nephews shot his first deer at 11 years old. Had been raised on a farm and his father had always hunted as did his grandfather. Kid was shooting from the time he was old enough to hold a gun. Never any problem with any of it and is a late 20’s aged expectant father hoping for a son so he can raise him the same way. On the other hand I have a couple nephews, one of whom is late 30’s, who I would never trust with a gun. Never taught to respect one and never learned any safe handling. Result, I wouldn’t want to be near them if they ever had a gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

RK3369 said:


> ...hoping for a son so he can raise him the same way...


Girls shoot-and hunt-too.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Girls shoot-and hunt-too.


Usually for a husband.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, a marriageable girl learning to shoot would certainly cause a young bachelor to take notice!

Couldn't hurt.
.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, a marriageable girl learning to shoot would certainly cause a young bachelor to take notice!
> 
> Couldn't hurt.
> .


Be a lot less restraining orders and domestic violence


----------

